# Not sure if it is from some movie, but i need to identify this music



## WilliamTRiker

Hi, i'm looking for the author of this music, it is some kind symphonic fusion, sounds like some soundtrack from a movie, but i can't be sure






Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

If you have the name of the movie , you can go to http://www.imdb.com/
Perhaps the music is credited there.


----------

